# Deal is done? Miller's a Clipper



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Deal is done... Miller's a Clipper!*

Is the deal done? FoxSports says yes.

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=596426

BY RANDY HILL
FOXSports.com
Jul. 29, 2002 2:01 p.m. 
For the second consecutive summer, the L.A. Clippers have turned potential into an investment yielding one of the best young players at his position in the NBA.

Last year’s acquisition was power forward Elton Brand.

This year’s trade brings point guard Andre Miller in a four-player transaction that sends serial crowd-pleaser Darius Miles to Cleveland.

The deal -- which includes scenery shifts for Cavs guard Bryant Stith and Clips forward Harold Jamison -- was confirmed Monday by a league source close to both teams.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

If it is done, what do you think? As an outsider, I think it is a great deal for LA.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The clippers were fun to watch last year, Miles being one of the reasons. It's too bad he had to go, but the Miller pickup is great for the Clips. They should make the playoffs this year.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, I think the team needs Miller much more than it needs Miles.


----------



## TheRealist (Jul 24, 2002)

I think the trade is good for both teams. The clips get a top 5 point guard and the cavs will get the seats filled because of Miles. Miles will get to become a starter, which is what he wanted.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just hate to see the Clippers lose Darius Miles.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Is this TRUE or are we expected to see Donald Duck pull another stunt .*

Is the trade - Dre for D offcial???
Anyways, It's been said, that the deal is done from some talk radio, I won't believe it, till I see it on the papers tomorrow or anytime later. If it does go down....I think this is great for the Clipps!!! and the city of LA, Believe me Darius is the crowd favorite, everyone loved him, and I think he's the big reason why the Clipps set that record for the most sell out games at the staples center last year, They had more fans attend their games, than the Lakers......Believe me it was much more exciting watching the young Clipps Run-&-Bang all game.

Dre is a true floor leader that the clipps need Badly, he'll feed everyone from El & Kandi on the low posts to Q & Maggette on the wings/perimeter. He's a running type of guard, and thats the Clippers style. Let's not forget Odom as their SF & maybe Jaric as a true back-up at Point.

Darius will bring a defensive presence as a SF....
We all know the high flyer he is, but if he gets his mid-jumper down, watch out!!! He'll be paired up with D.Waggs as Clevelend's High wire act. It has also been metioned that D.Miles has bulked up and improved his outside game this summer soo far.

The trade would benefit both teams.....
But I think the Clipps would get away with one here, in comparison to the original proposal of the 2 draft picks plus Odom for Dre back on draft night, it's more of a straight up deal now. Cleveland never saw a decent offer from other teams thus far.

The biggest question is??
What will happen with the 2 draft picks - Wilcox & Ely.
Both are considered PF's?
I heard that Ely will be Kandi's back-up?

Or how about K.Dooling?? will he be used as a SG now??
when he's a natural Point.
Wha cha guys think??...... 
again assuming if this trade goes down???


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Done deal indeed, made official tomorrow*

Done deal...
http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0729/1411544.html


It's saddening to see DMiles go, but it will be BIG TIME help for the Clipps and hopefully their future!!!
:yes:  :yes:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Wilcox will see some time at Sf in addition to PF and Ely will get most of his minutes at center, Jaric I think will be traded to Denver for 2 1st picks and a filler. Dooling is great without the ball and Maggette gets the biggest advantage..he should start at SG.


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

I'm really sad to see Miles go...but getting a good point guard like Andre sure is nice.

I knew one of the young players had to go, also, so I can't say that I am shocked.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow... this is incredible. Great deal for the Clippers. With Odom 100% they're a lock for the playoffs IMO. Great chemistry and now 3 players who are All Stars/borderline All Stars, to go along with the great depth they already have at the 2, 3 and 4 positions.

LA has just achieved in a much simpler way what Orlando has been trying to do for almost 6 years now via draft and free agency, and more.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

nooooooooooooooooo
its on ESPN now too.... 
what the hell are they thinking... is Q gonna be ok with this? ah man.... this is a sad day for me... DMiles.... i am a DieHard clippers fan and if it makes them better, its good.... but......... DARIUS ahhhhhhh


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*It's all good man!! We now have the NBA'S assist leader*

Miller will now be the Ring leader, For Clipper's Show....
I'm sure guys like Wilcox, Q & Maggette will take over the high flying act Darius left behind....If you think about it Wilcox might be better than Miles......a wild guess?? He's already bigger and the same age or maybe even a year younger??? The Clipps will be fine..   :grinning: :yes:


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the deal for the Clips, but I think Cleveland is trying to be bad and exciting so they can get James next year. Sad to think what Q and Miles are gonna do without each other. :no:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'll see the Clips in the playoffs.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, the Clippers lost an exciting player (Darius Miles) but they got a great PG in exchange. I don't think many Kings fans are complaining about giving up Jason Williams... :laugh:


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

For all the Cav fans I'm sorry..but you did get an exciting player and a better chance at LeBron. Now you clip fans....DAMN Andre Miller is the shiznit. he can rebound(for a PG) pass(11ast per) and score(18pts and he hit big shots this year at the end of games). Andre Miller!!! Yawll gonna be rockin the house this year. Lets see Miller,Maggette,Odom,QRich,Brand,Khandiman, Dooling, rookies Wilcox and Ely oh my goooodness...Playoffs are a definite and I see the 5-8 seed. Congrats on the BIG DEAL and GOOD LUCK. I still can't believe Andre Miller a CLIPPER! OH yeah to all you long time clip fans I'm glad you have something to be proud of again after the past 8yrs or so....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, the true clipps fans who've been down for years can finaly look for a chance to show everyone wrong. If Sterling realy does resign everyone (fingers crossed) this could be the next dynasty. Miller, Odom, Brand and Kandi all have shots at the asg next year. I think Kandi will have a break out season and finaly become what was expected of him. Watch for even more band wagon jumpers to come and act like they've been down with us for years. REAL Clips fans rejoice, the finals realy arent that far away as long as sterling keeps his head in the right place.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

As a huge Clipper fan I mourn for Darius Miles. Not only was he our most exciting player, but he also had the potential to be a top five player in the league. I will miss the Dunks off of allys by Q, I will miss the head bangs, I will miss seeing him dribble it up the court on a fast break, and I will miss the blocks of Shaq. Now that I have gotten that out of the way, I am very excited for the Clippers next year. Think about a line-up that looks like.... Miller, Q, Odom, Brand, Kandi. With Ely, Maggette, and Jaric off the bench. I know this team will make the playoffs, but my heart is still a little heavy becuase I think that we could have given less for Miller. Yes the wanted Darius and they held out for him. But we had them on the ropes. If they didn't trade with us they wouldn't have been able to make a trade. Instead of missing DMiles we could be missing Maggette, Wilcox, and Dooling or Jaric. Yes this deal will help us.... but I will miss DMiles.


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ChiTownFan *
> Sad to think what Q and Miles are gonna do without each other. :no:


I'm sure they realize that it's a business...yeah, they'll miss playing together on the same team, but they're grown men and I am sure they will keep the main focus in view (helping their respective teams with their talents).


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Q & D.....Going heads up now*

Both Miles & Q willl be just fine.....
They'll look forward to playing against each other now....
Q know's this trade will help the Clipps and help his homey Miles as well......D Has the chance to shine now, and prove to the media that he has all around talent.


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

Come on Fellas!!! We all now that they are both back at D Miles Crib right now crying. The two boys have been broken apart and now as Q watches D Miles pack, he wonders what he is going to do with himself. Q is going to be lost without D Miles off the court. Who is he going to turn to Lamar Odom????


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

HMMMM...Help explain what the HELL it is that you are trying to relay here DREW...I was at the clubs on Saturday night...What were you doing???


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I was clubbin on Saturday night.....I'll step back a bit get to the "Man Terms " and back to the subject.
<b><font color=blue>(Stay on topic! Discussion going into sexual content is not allowed.)TR, administrator.


----------

